# couple of updated hot room pics



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

just been finishing off my room over the last few months adding a work surface and plenty more handling gear, been bored out of my tree today so thought id take a few pics


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

looking very good, well done!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

that is one stunning hot room what DWA's you have in there at the moment


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> just been finishing off my room over the last few months adding a work surface and plenty more handling gear, been bored out of my tree today so thought id take a few pics
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
That looks really good. As only some vivs are marked up and some not is it a mixed room i.e. venomous and nonvenomous? Ive considered doing the same myself if it is but I am unsure of the practicalities of mixing rear fangs and true hots.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic looking room Paul. Who is the manufacturer of the wide mouthed hook (hanging third from the right)?

David.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> that is one stunning hot room what DWA's you have in there at the moment


western diamondbacks, mojaves, gaboons. mainly just bitis and crotalus at the moment, cheers graeme still waiting to see pics of your new room!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Paul,
Lovely looking room, well done.

Where did you get the gabs from? Also, I notice that one of the gabs is above what looks like an albino Burm. Make sure that no heat rises from the vivs below, Gabs and rhinos should recieve heat only from above

Cheers,
Al


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Paul,
> Lovely looking room, well done.
> 
> Where did you get the gabs from? Also, I notice that one of the gabs is above what looks like an albino Burm. Make sure that no heat rises from the vivs below, Gabs and rhinos should recieve heat only from above
> ...


thanks for letting me know al i wasnt aware of that, the ceramics that heat the burms viv are at the far right about 5 ft away plus the vivs are actually built separatly from 3/4 ply stacked on top of each other which gives about 1 1/2 inches of plywood between the vivs, i got one of the gabs from houten last year and the other from a dealer over here, thanks again for the advice, much appreciated


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

DavidR said:


> Fantastic looking room Paul. Who is the manufacturer of the wide mouthed hook (hanging third from the right)?
> 
> David.


that hook was given to me and i think its home made, i dont really use it anymore since i got the big midwest one but handy as a backup


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

paraman said:


> That looks really good. As only some vivs are marked up and some not is it a mixed room i.e. venomous and nonvenomous? Ive considered doing the same myself if it is but I am unsure of the practicalities of mixing rear fangs and true hots.


the vivs that arent marked up have still got a couple of non venomous in which apart from the burms in the bottom viv will be moved out as i know where your coming from about keeping hots and non venomous in the same area, thanks for the comments by the way eveyone


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

paraman said:


> That looks really good. As only some vivs are marked up and some not is it a mixed room i.e. venomous and nonvenomous? Ive considered doing the same myself if it is but I am unsure of the practicalities of mixing rear fangs and true hots.


i too now keep all my snakes in a snake room as it is a good size. This has venomous and non venomous snakes in it. I dont see any problems doing it this way, all vivs or conti boxes are clearly marked with labels, even non venomous, but i am the only one who maintains the animals and i know exactly whats where


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> thanks for letting me know al i wasnt aware of that, the ceramics that heat the burms viv are at the far right about 5 ft away plus the vivs are actually built separatly from 3/4 ply stacked on top of each other which gives about 1 1/2 inches of plywood between the vivs, i got one of the gabs from houten last year and the other from a dealer over here, thanks again for the advice, much appreciated


 
You're welcome Paul 

If they give you any problems and you need some tips just give me a shout

All the best,
Al


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

will do al, thanks again


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Cracking hot room mate, very professional looking. :no1:


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> i too now keep all my snakes in a snake room as it is a good size. This has venomous and non venomous snakes in it. I dont see any problems doing it this way, all vivs or conti boxes are clearly marked with labels, even non venomous, but i am the only one who maintains the animals and i know exactly whats where


Thats interesting thanks. Ive been considering building an outdoor hotroom, a glorified wooden workshop really and thought maybe if its a decent size I could keep my entire collection in it plus a few hots. I'm not sure what species I would finally settle on as there are a few that I've always liked but probably arboreals although I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice. Looks great.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Out of interest do you need planning permission to build a brick 'shed'?

If not, are there specific measurements you have to abide by?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, great pics... :no1:

Um... would you like to trade houses with me? I have several rooms full of cardboard boxes at the moment... you could use them to build a fort or something... and I could make use of your spiffing snake room!

:2thumb:

Go on, you know you want to...

Francis


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

haha go on then always fancied living in london lol!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks really nice, and really neat and tidy too


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What does it say on the warning signs on the vivs Paul?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

jasper1 said:


> What does it say on the warning signs on the vivs Paul?


common name, latin name, country of origin and number of animals in viv


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Paul....


----------



## RicDerby (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome room!
I think I saw you in Swifts the other day Paul, I'll say hello next time I see you there. Didn't know anyone was ballsy enough to keep venomous snakes around Southport!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

RicDerby said:


> Awesome room!
> I think I saw you in Swifts the other day Paul, I'll say hello next time I see you there. Didn't know anyone was ballsy enough to keep venomous snakes around Southport!


was in there last week i think, not so much ballsy just got a few screws loose!


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

That room is stunning, nice one mate! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

thats one hell of a hotroom. i did wounder what was on the yellow hazard stickers also. great room you have there.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks again for the comments fellas


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

*Awesome*

I must say that is an awesome setup. is it in your house or an annexe?


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

probably the most mundane comment on this thread...but do you make up the labels on the vivs yourself? I'd like to label up my vivs, I don't keep venomous but I'm a bit of a nerd! And your labels look great.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Alfonzo said:


> probably the most mundane comment on this thread...but do you make up the labels on the vivs yourself? I'd like to label up my vivs, I don't keep venomous but I'm a bit of a nerd! And your labels look great.[/QUOTE
> 
> well a freind of mine made them for me, got the master copy on a disk if you want me to email it to you?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

R1Dan said:


> I must say that is an awesome setup. is it in your house or an annexe?


its a separate building i built in the garden


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Just bringing this one back from the dead.

Very stunning and clean setup you've got there Paul - you must be very happy with yourself.

As a matter of interest, what are the internal dimensions of the building, and what sort of size are the vivs that you have in there?


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Hot Room looks amazing!! :snake:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> just been finishing off my room over the last few months adding a work surface and plenty more handling gear, been bored out of my tree today so thought id take a few pics
> 
> image
> 
> image


 Thats how its done!:no1:


----------



## snakeymanbrooke (Jan 10, 2011)

I have to say that is one AMAZING hot room, if only I had the space to do something like that!


Marc


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Paul,
> Lovely looking room, well done.
> 
> Where did you get the gabs from? Also, I notice that one of the gabs is above what looks like an albino Burm. Make sure that no heat rises from the vivs below,* Gabs and rhinos should recieve heat only from above
> ...


Why's this? Don't mean to hijack the thread, just curious.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Does your room and all those set-ups still look like that?


----------

